# Lined-Out Hymnody from Southern Kentucky



## JM (Jan 4, 2010)

The Meaning Of Singing-Spoken Word

music

Some amazing music to get your day started.






[These folks are not Calvinists.]


----------



## JM (Jan 4, 2010)

As one poster commented it reminds me of the Gaelic Psalm singing.

[video=youtube;8NEe_k3Di9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NEe_k3Di9I[/video]


----------

